# Staff Sgt. Zachary B. Tomczak, 82nd ARBN



## HKphooey (Sep 27, 2007)

Staff Sgt. Zachary B. Tomczak, 24, of Huron, S.D., died Sept. 25, in Baghdad, Iraq, of wounds suffered when insurgents attacked his unit using small arms fire. He was assigned to the 2nd Battalion, 325th Infantry Regiment, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division, Fort Bragg, N.C

RIP.....​


----------



## stone_dragone (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Drac (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 27, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## MJS (Sep 27, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 28, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## searcher (Oct 7, 2007)

.


----------

